

Ask HN: Interview Question - CyborgStingray

On Monday I have an interview at a firm that does websites. In the email, he sent me two sites and asked me if I was capable of building similar ones. The sites he showed me are pretty bad. But that&#x27;s beside the point. Would it be a good idea to take one of the sites, redo it my way, and show that to him on the interview?
======
JSeymourATL
Showing your own demo is a excellent idea. Before you do though, suggest
probing for background details on their current websites, e.g. "just curious,
how did you decide upon the current format/template?" Take a consultative
approach, "what works/doesn't work with what you have now?"

------
rajacombinator
Yea +1 for this would impress me if I were interviewing you. (So long as your
site was decent.) Also agree with other commenters about being diplomatic and
focus on positive aspects.

------
martinjones
Absolutely, especially because you said you have the time. My best hires over
the years have gone above what was requested of them during the interview
process.

If you focus on being enthusiastic about the position rather than negative
about their site, you should be fine.

------
MrGando
I've been interviewing for a while now, if a candidate did that it would
definitely make a good impression on me. Cheers!

------
jesusmichael
Yes... If you have the time... Show them what you can do. I love to see
candidates that show up showing me what they can do for us vs. Just having a
nice chat...

~~~
CyborgStingray
Yeah I've got the time, to do it. Thanks. Just didn't know if it would be a
good idea.

~~~
funkyy
Thats actually a good idea - just dont be cocky about it and check their
portfolio section - try to follow their style if you can. This should help as
well.

~~~
jesusmichael
Yes... Do be diplomatic about it.... Don't say... I redesigned ur site because
it sucked.

~~~
CyborgStingray
Well yeah, that would definitely not go well. I plan on introducing it as
"This is what I can do."

